# Fido renewal "deal"?



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Anyone else receive one of these in the mail?

My current cell phone contract is up in four months, so Fido is starting to woo me for a renewal. I am generally happy with Fido, but this offer has me scratching my head.

Here's the offer:

Renew now and get one of three handsets (Sony Ericsson K510a, Moto PEBL or Nokia 6126) for the *same* price as a new subscriber would pay ($15, $25 or $50, respectively, with 3-year contract) plus receive three months unlimited local calling. With a two-year deal, they're offering a $50 credit and two months unlimited local calling.

This strikes me as a lame wooing attempt. Shouldn't they be offering something better than new subscribers get, or am I missing something? How is this different from simply opening a new account? The unlimited calling promo applies to new accounts, too.

Bottom line: what can I reasonably ask for? 

Also, any comments on these three phones? I suppose the K510 is essentially an updated version of my T610, but what about the Moto and Nokia? Any good? I'd like something pretty basic, but with significantly better reception than the T610.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I resigned with the Nokia 6126, and used $50 in fido dollars to pay for it, and only a 2 year contract. I also got a mobile kit for free, but the car charger didn't work, I sent it back but received nothing back. It seems as soon as you renew they stop caring. I'd recommend the 6126, but the battey seems to go rather quickly.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

iMatt said:


> Bottom line: what can I reasonably ask for?


Ask for the moon!

I constantly ask for better deals etc. not only from Fido but Rogers, Bell etc. and always end up getting something tasty. Usually it's whatever they are offering with a contract for no contract. Or a completely free phone. 

If they balk at your offer threaten them with picking up your # and leaving. They are terrified by this. That is the whole reason for the lame-ass push for contracts.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

HowEver said:


> It's a learning process.
> 
> Elect - Fido - Retention Plans - RedFlagDeals.com Forums


Good link, thanks. Will have to spend some time with it later.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

I bit, took the offer, got some direct marketing promo to seal a 8 year relationship. Gave me $50 off a new phone with contract or $100 off my next bill. Since I hardly ever even come close to using all my daytime minutes, I passed on that. 

I took the SE Z710. The phone is fine, but they don't include anything anymore, all the games are demos, and they only include 2 ringtones which are both crap, and like hell will I pay for something decent. They've also disabled the option of letting you import your MP3s for a ringtone, so you have to buy from them if you want something else, and I don't like the fact that there is no normal ringtone.

I probably could have paid for it with my fido dollars, but last time I got them to upgrade my phone they took my fido dollars and got nothing in return, so I didn't mention it. I probably could have asked for more too. Kinda BS, they used to just give you a new phone every couple of years.


----------



## grafico (Mar 25, 2005)

I received the same offer, also a few months before my contract was up. And just as you iMatt, I found the offer extremely lame. I decided to stick with a month to month plan, rather than a long-term contract. But even then, I don't use up all my minutes.

I am going to eventually take my number elsewhere.


----------

